# TNT "Baby Calamari Over Linguini"



## BreezyCooking (Aug 11, 2007)

Had a package of frozen baby squid in the freezer & threw this together last night. It was fabulous!! If you can find true baby squid - 2"-3" long, you can either leave them whole (cleaned) or cut them into 2 or 3 rings, but I'm sure larger squid would work as well - just slice them accordingly. And of course, always include the tentacles.  My package of squid was only one pound, but lots of experience cooking squid, I'd say up to 3 pounds would work in this recipe since squid does shrink a bit with cooking.


BABY CALAMARI OVER LINGUINI​ 
1 small onion (or half of a larger one), chopped​
4 cloves of garlic, peeled & roughly chopped
1/4 cup Italian flat-leaf parsley, chopped
1/4 c. extra-virgin olive oil
1 to 3 lbs. baby squid (2-3” long), tubes & tentacles, cleaned – tubes left whole or cut into rings, depending on size. Larger squid can be used – just cut down to size accordingly​1 lg. can (28 oz.) whole plum tomatoes, undrained
1 can flat anchovies in oil, undrained


1/2 cup dry white wine (I used Pinot Grigio)​


1 Tbls. Dried Italian seasoning
1 tsp. dried basil (you can also use fresh, just triple the amount)​ 

1 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes (or to taste)​

1-2 to 1 lb. linguini, cooked to al dente stage & drained​ 

Heat oil in a large saucepan or deep skillet until softened. Add garlic & anchovies (with their oil), using a spoon to roughly cut anchovies into pieces in the pan. Add tomatoes, again using a spoon or knife to roughly quarter or cut them into large pieces. Add wine, Italian seasoning, basil, & crushed red pepper flakes & simmer for approx. 1/2 an hour, then add squid & simmer for an additional 1/2 hour. ​ 
Serve over linguini.
 
(Sorry about the spacing/format screw-up.  I don't know why it's happening & can't seem to be able to edit/fix it.)​


----------

